# Redemption is spelled R E D



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I met up with Yankee, his son, and Ralph out on chicken bone beach (gulf side) for a try at pompano fishing. All we had for bait was dead shrimp! I raked for some sand fleas for a little while and only found 3 :banghead . Well after a couple of hours of absolutly nothing, we decided to head to bob sykes and try out luck there. We didn't do much better but luckily the day was saved with a nice bull red.

The funny thing about this story is that when a guy next to us tried to net the red, his rope broke....lol. So I came over with my net and netted the red and his net....now that is skill....lol. Ralph also caught a keeper founder.

Tally:

3 white trout

1 blue

1 bull red


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

atta boy...wish i could have went out there with yall....dont worry...im done with weekends now....its time to fish!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I say we need to do a whole nighter this weekend! You got some fishing to make up fool.


----------



## bleedincrimson (Oct 3, 2007)

nice bull red. about how much did it weigh?


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report Ray. That red is a HOSS!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Just so everyone knows, that is yankees boy holding the red, he's the one who caught it!


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice red.. way to pull up, move, and save the day. Even though a bad day fishing is better........... ya right.Its always better to catch fish!!!


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

You and Karma are even now. Nice catch!


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice!!!!!!! He is a hoss!!!!


----------



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

I love this time of the year when the bull reds run strong. Nice report!!


----------



## liam (Oct 7, 2007)

Thats a big red.Nice report Ray.hOPEFULLY THE BLACK DRUM WILL MAKE A SHOW SOON.


----------



## yankee 2 (Oct 3, 2007)

thank you thank you:bowdown it fought really good i love catching bull reds i could do it all day


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Excellent Stephen.:bowdown Sounds like yall had fun.


----------

